# Our Might Always: The 355th Fighter Group in World War II due out Feb 28



## bobbysocks (Feb 25, 2014)

i was looking through stuff on amazon and this popped up. i am assuming this is drgondog's newest.....good luck on the release Bill.

Our Might Always: The 355th Fighter Group in World War II: James William Marshall: 9780764343803: Amazon.com: Books

by James William Marshall(Author) 
Our Might Always: The 355th Fighter Group in World War II is an exhaustive history in day-by-day combat diary format with over 800 rare images of the 355th including fifty color profiles of P-47s and P-51s. The 355th was third in combined German aircraft destroyed during World War II, first in ground credits, and fifth in air-to-air victory credits within the 8th Air Force. The book is extensively researched with respect to Luftwaffe units engaged, the data tables are extremely detailed and extensive for aircraft, pilots, victory credits, pilot rosters, losses, aces scores and unit awards.


----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 25, 2014)

Yep. I think he posted the announcement. Looks like a good one.


----------



## drgondog (Apr 3, 2014)

Thank you -

I noted that Amazon price was $20 LESS than Schiffer


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 3, 2014)

It looks fricken awesome!


----------

